# Need driver for E Machine t3522



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi there, I recently reformated my computer. And i'm not sure how to word this. But I'm just trying to connect to the internet through the ethernet. But it's not letting me connect. and I can't seem to find the driver for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

XP should have installed drivers for your NIC. Have a look in Hardware Manager and see whether the NIC (under Network Adaptors) is listed and check for a "!" mark beside it. If there are no marks then the NIC is (should be?) working. 

Your problem is more likely to be a router problem. What is the make/model of your router? Do you know the internal IP address of your router (the address you type into your browser to access the router's setup)? If so, can you ping it?


----------



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't see what you mean in the device manager.

here's what i see










and i have a net gear wireless router "WGR614 v6" and yes i do know the internal ip address of my router. But I don't know how to ping it.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You don't have all the drivers loaded, 
Did you use the disks that came with the computer to install windows?

Is there another disk that came with the computer that says drivers?

Check the manual for the computer it should give instructions on how to reintall windows and drivers


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

As Doby said, you need the motherboard drivers installed. If you look at the list you can see (among other things) "Ethernet Controller". It is listed under "Other Devices" because Windows knows it's then but doesn't know what to do with it. Without the Ethernet Controller you won't be able to access your router. If you've lost (or don't have) the CD that should have come with the system (driver disk) then tell us the make/model of your motherboard and we'll find the drivers for you.


----------



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Doby said:


> You don't have all the drivers loaded,
> Did you use the disks that came with the computer to install windows?
> 
> Is there another disk that came with the computer that says drivers?
> ...


Ok, at first i used my own windows xp cd. And that's what you see now. Then I tried it again with the disk that came with with the computer. And it still didn't install the driver. And No, I can't seem to find my manual. 





kev1952 said:


> As Doby said, you need the motherboard drivers installed. If you look at the list you can see (among other things) "Ethernet Controller". It is listed under "Other Devices" because Windows knows it's then but doesn't know what to do with it. Without the Ethernet Controller you won't be able to access your router. If you've lost (or don't have) the CD that should have come with the system (driver disk) then tell us the make/model of your motherboard and we'll find the drivers for you.


is there a way to see what kind of motherboard I have without opening it.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep - download Everest (free) from here, install and run it. Post the results back here for us to check.


----------



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

K i ran everest and this is what i got. Hopefully i did it right...


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

It doesn't list the mobo manufacturer so I did a search for t3522 (including the emachines site among others) and had no joy finding the drivers. I would suggest you email emachines with the problem and see if they will send you the CD or give you a download link for them.


----------



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

yea I went ahead and did that already, But thanks for the help anyways. I really appreciated what you tried to do. Thanks.


----------



## sisam12345 (Dec 23, 2006)

hello and thanks to all of those who are sharing such a wealth of information here and so wanted to help out some and gain some knowledge


----------



## sisam12345 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello Ver3.14, I thought i was the only one who tear up my T3522 and i am happy they are others too, actually i wanted to install linux with dual boot and that is where i went to all these trouble, i used recovery CD which was came with right and formatted the drive and started to fresh install and boooom and now ethernet controller, VGA and others show up as question mark. Atleast i made everything working except my audio but i am going to figure out that also and will inform.

So for ethernet controller, i went to http://www.marvell.com/drivers and yk51x86 drivers and boom i got it working but for that i had to struggle.

Man, i should say Linux is the best because that is how i got to know all the motherboard information, Linux had no problem recognizing each and every device, kudos to linux.


----------



## sisam12345 (Dec 23, 2006)

and by the way, the pci simple communications controller is where i got it working using recovery cd and it is the phone modem device which came with T3522


----------



## sisam12345 (Dec 23, 2006)

I went and downloaded audio drivers from this site http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=platform_honeymoon_ixtreme&t=2007
and it is Realtek ALC880 High Definition Audio driver and it is 52.11 version and boom the audio started working. I am happy that i brought back the system as it is. Please let me know if anyone has problem with T3522 machine. And thanks to Tech support forum.


----------



## sisam12345 (Dec 23, 2006)

Now you dont have to worry about any drivers for T3522, i found the site

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

and product is Intel D915GUX for T3522, you can download all drivers.


----------



## Ver3.14 (Dec 11, 2006)

wow thanks.


----------

